# Beautiful Banff Sunrise



## Modifeye (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2017)

Both are very nice scenes. I really like the way you used the reflection in the first shot.


----------



## itsjustbreality (Mar 8, 2017)

These are stunning!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Timppa (Mar 9, 2017)

Really beautiful !


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice shots


----------



## BrentC (Mar 9, 2017)

Stunning.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 9, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 9, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 9, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Low_Sky (Mar 9, 2017)

Beautiful!  Especially the reflection in #1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 9, 2017)

Very nice.  The first one is my favourite of the two.

WesternGuy


----------



## Ambient Lightscapes (Mar 12, 2017)

Magnificent, man!


----------



## Jodieyj (Mar 12, 2017)

Amazing! Very nice colour tone!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 13, 2017)

That is indeed beautiful!


----------



## Modifeye (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks so much for the kind words everyone! This was definitely worth the 5am wake up!


----------



## GWWhite (Mar 16, 2017)

The first shot is STUNNING! Composition is amazing! Well done!


----------

